# Circling??



## JimNY (Dec 11, 2010)

I have noticed now and then my Pseudo elongates and occansionally my auatas circling each other, fast around and around, is this agression,??? 
Also, anyone know if cyno afra's and pseudo elogates will crossbreed or not?


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

> I have noticed now and then my Pseudo elongates and occansionally my auatas circling each other, fast around and around, is this agression,???


Yes, this is aggression.



> anyone know if cyno afra's and pseudo elogates will crossbreed or not?


There are at leasttwenty-two different species of pseudotropheus sp. elongatus. Some of them look similar to c. afras and might crossbreed, while others look totally different and probably would not. So it depends on what you have and what your male to female ratios are.

What species of Elongatus do you have?
What collection point of C. afra do you have?
If you don't know the above, post some pictures.


----------



## Trench (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes this is fighting, but spawning involves circling in a slower manner on a rock or at the bottom of the tank in a pre dug nest or cave.

As far as cross breeding , most likely not but i have read reports of elongotus chewere and cyno cobue breeding so anything is possible I guess giving the right/wrong situation


----------



## JimNY (Dec 11, 2010)

I have ps. elogates likoma-7(m:f) unknown, should be coloring up soon, bouht as juvies and had for around 4-5 weeks......the cyno. afra's I was thinking about getting are jalo reef. 
the circling doesn't look like breeding not slow and not going near the egg spots, just quick circling, it maybe 2 males? w/o coloring or venting(which i have never done) can't tell yet.


----------



## Trench (Jan 4, 2011)

> just quick circling, it maybe 2 males?


Females get down just like males at times so this agression cant be used to sex a fish


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

I asked the same thing, got them on video doing it:


----------



## JimNY (Dec 11, 2010)

yep sometimes slower and not as tight a circle, same thing w/other species too sometimes, I think its agression definetly not mating.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

JimNY said:


> yep sometimes slower and not as tight a circle, same thing w/other species too sometimes, I think its agression definetly not mating.


Auratus, Kenyi, Trewavasae and Elongatus in a 55g.
Keep an eye out for injuries and I hope you have a cycled tank on standby if needed.


----------

